# Optimizing a 42" Hi-Sense LED TV



## GortWillSaveUs (May 22, 2012)

Purchased this TV a few weeks ago.
So far, really happy with the purchase. The sound is not that great, but I plugged it into my surround sound system and no more worries.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone has experience with or ideas about how I can best optimize this TV for best movie viewing.
I also have a HTPC connected via the HDMI port, and watch movies that way.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never heard of a Hi-Sense TV. :scratch: :huh:


----------



## GortWillSaveUs (May 22, 2012)

mechman said:


> I've never heard of a Hi-Sense TV. :scratch: :huh:


Yeah, I know, it's certainly not a Sony BRAVIA KDL40EX640 40-Inch 1080p LED Internet TV, Black, but it works really well. Plus, it was half the price of a Sony.

I think you ended up helping me since I was just reading you other post on:
How To Properly Setup Your Display

I think that post is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to have helped! :T


----------

